

Whiz Kids - This show inspired me to be what I am today. - StudyAnimal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yQ3LCeGLvU

======
FiddlerClamp
I loved this show until it went off the rails of 'real world possibility' with
the "possessed by ancient Egyptian demon" episode. The pilot shows off the
schizophrenic nature of the show, with Wojek from Barney Miller and A.
Martinez uncovering a Chinatown-like land deal, while the kids cause fire
alarms and sprinkler activations at evil NASCorp.

I showed that scene to my boyfriend about a month ago, and he couldn't believe
such a show ever aired...

~~~
fractallyte
Check out the sign at 1:44: 'Sunnydale Convalescent Hospital'.

As everyone knows, Sunnydale was Buffy's home town
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunnydale>) a decade and half later...

So, demons? Yep, all very logical - in a time-displaced sort of way ;-)

------
StudyAnimal
Discovered this a while back and was pretty excited. This was my favorite show
in the 80s. I think I actually hated my parents for a while cos my room didn't
look like Richies.

Pretty sure most episodes are there, quality is bad but the magic is still
there.

